# Thailand or Indonesia for teaching



## Chewy (Mar 1, 2011)

After living in Jakarta for the past 6 months. I am wondering if the forum members would be able to assist me in determining if thailand could be a viable choice for my next year in asia . Although I have no degree, I do have the celta certificate . I know many governments require a BA as well or relative experience . In Indonesia this can be easily side stepped if looking at one of the more less established schools or actually living in the country at the time of application . 
My plan was to come to Phuket and visit some Thai friends in the area and work at an orphage in which I will pay all my own expenses for the duration of my volunteer term to gain relative experience . Coupled with the celta certificate and relative experience will the schools in Thailand look at me seriously and will it be possible to get a working permit from immigration without the degree . I do not require a massive salary to live as I do have supplemental income from a pension plan . One thing I do know for a fact is that stated government policies in any of the asian countries I have visited are not always what is enforced .
A friend of mine on the Indonesian forum was waffling between Thailand and Indonesia for retirement and I believe at the advice of the members of this forum had chosen to move to Thailand . So I am hoping the advice I get , if any will be of great value in my decision


----------

